# Débloqué oui ou non ? iPad 3G



## JO57155 (14 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, j'avais reçu en cadeau un iPad 1 wifi et 3G. C'était un pack SFR que je n'ai jamais validé en 3G car j'utilise toujours l'Ipad à mon domicile en WiFi. Je voudrai savoir si en cas de revente mon iPad sera compatible tout opérateur. Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## SylvainMBP (14 Mars 2012)

A ma connaissance, les Ipad ne sont pas simlocké.  Le mien (Ipad2 Orange), accepte la sim  Bouygues sans soucis.


----------



## JO57155 (14 Mars 2012)

OK, merci Sylvain. J'ai essayé ma micro sim Free, le réseau Free est reconnu, mais il manque le paramétrage. Cela prouve que la première version d'iPad n'est pas bloqué.


----------



## SylvainMBP (19 Mars 2012)

Tu as trouvé le paramétrage Free ? Sinon je t'envois cela


----------

